# House Bill #1 a constituional amendment



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Here in Kentucky we get to vote on this - in just 5 lines it guarentees our rights to Fish Hunt & Trap 4 citizens of this state - the above are the only method 4 wildlife resource manegment in the state - on Nov 5th - VOTE YES ! - Rod ? what are the chances of having this on the ballot in Ca ? slim & none PIKE thinks!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

You want to fish, hunt and trap 4 citizens of the state of KY? Why stop at 4? (I'm kidding of course).


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

The Original 

“Give a man a fish; you have fed him for today. Teach a man to fish; and you have fed him for a lifetime”—Author unknown 




The Improvements 

“Give a man a fish; you have fed him for today. Teach a man to fish; and you will not have to listen to his incessant whining about how hungry he is.”—Author unknown

“Give a man a fish; you have fed him for today. Teach a man to fish; and you can sell him fishing equipment.”—Author unknown

“Give a man a fish; you have fed him for today. Teach a man to use the Net and he won't bother you for weeks.”—Author unknown

“Teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime. Unless he doesn't like sushi—then you also have to teach him to cook.”—Auren Hoffman, Herald Philosopher

“Give a man a fish; you have fed him for today. Teach a man to fish, and he will sit in the boat and drink beer all day.”—OldFox

“Give a man a fish; you have fed him for today. Teach a man to fish; and you have fed him for a lifetime. Teach a man to sell fish and he eats steak.”—Author unknown

And my favorite:

Karl Marx:
Catch a man a fish, and you can sell it to him. Teach a man to fish, and you ruin a wonderful business opportunity. 8)

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE & I are silly to begin VVith - just the nature of our breed - but when it comes to the RIGHT to HUNT - VVe are DEAD on POINT - support the right to hunt ! or VVhy haVe a POINTING BREED!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

After seeing how well Luna did with a handler on her field trials my husband has decided to take up hunting so he can take her out. We live in Massachusetts and I was surprised (but not unhappy) to learn how strict the rules are about getting a gun and a license. He took a 6 hour gun safety class and then had to have a personal interview with the police chief in our town. His application has been submitted but they say it could take up to 6 months before he hears anything.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Flyn - RBD - this is like watching a ping pong match - VVe already know what side of the net we are on !just want the rest of the forum to know what a V is all about! LOL


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

REM,

I believe anyone can become a hunter if one looks deep past current social pressures and prejudices and looks into what it is to hunt. A basic survival skill.

After all, the first rule of existence is to survive. To not have all the tools of survival at your disposal makes you dependent. 

Freedom and independence are a long married couple.

Serfdom and dependence are the other couple down the road that will come running to you and others like you and me when times get really tough.

You all have a hunting dogs on this Forum. You have Hungarian Pointers, which are Versatile hunting dogs. Learn to use them. It really is never too late to learn (until they ban hunting that is.) 

Ever want to watch a great movie along this line of thought:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1034303/

Figure out which characters in the story you relate to.

Stepping down from soap box again. Resume your normal lives.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

People that are not self sufficient are easier to control.

Its like leading wild hogs to slaughter.
We put up one fence and start feeding the hogs.
After a week or two the hogs get used to eating there and stop forging for their own food. We then put up side fencing. They get used to that and we put up a gate leaving it open. The last step is just close the gate.

Two centuries ago, a somewhat obscure Scotsman named Tytler made this profound observation: "A democracy cannot exist as a permanent form of government. It can only exist until the majority discovers it can vote itself largess out of the public treasury. After that, the majority always votes for the candidate promising the most benefits with the result the democracy collapses because of the loose fiscal policy ensuing, always to be followed by a dictatorship, then a monarchy."


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Flyn RBD - Tex - LiVe TO HUNT or HUNT to LiVe - Your V already has the answer ! Need I & PIKE say more !doubt it !


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

flynnandlunasmom said:


> After seeing how well Luna did with a handler on her field trials my husband has decided to take up hunting so he can take her out. We live in Massachusetts and I was surprised (but not unhappy) to learn how strict the rules are about getting a gun and a license. He took a 6 hour gun safety class and then had to have a personal interview with the police chief in our town. His application has been submitted but they say it could take up to 6 months before he hears anything.


These restrictions/qualifications are crazy. One benefit to living in VA is the lenient guns laws. I think only TX is looser.


----------

